
Why urban planners should pay attention to restaurant-review sites - jonbaer
http://news.mit.edu/2019/urban-planners-restaurant-neighborhood-0715
======
BluffFace
> the researchers found they could predict 95 percent of the variation in
> daytime population among neighborhoods... 95 percent of the variation in
> nighttime population, 93 percent of the variation in the number of
> businesses, and 90 percent of the variation in levels of consumer
> consumption.

This is impressive and their ML algo is only going to keep improving upon
itself. Hope this can be implemented beyond China as these type of predictions
with accuracy can be very useful indeed.

